# Mail le compteur de mail est faux



## fbethe (5 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

je suis sous léopard, j'utilise Mail, depuis hier le "nombre de messages non lus dans le dock" est faux. (l'icône Mail indique 7 messages non lus alors qu'en réalité il y en a 0).

J'ai parcouru, validé, reverifié toutes mes boites aux lettres mais rien à faire. Le nombre de messages non lus reste à 7.

Quand j'en reçois un, il l'inclémente de +1, donc 8... mais ne redescend jamais à 0 ! ?

Ce bug est-il connu ? comment réinitialiser mail sans perdre ses mails ?

une idée ?

Merci d'avance

Frédéric


----------



## Ben.grim (17 Juillet 2010)

Je remonte le sujet car je viens de viens d'être confronté à ce même problème (compteur Mail erroné).

La réparation des autorisations n'ayant rien résolu, j'ai consulté les messages du forum et tenté quelques essais infructueux (le déplacement de l'enveloppe index mail sur le bureau m'a rebuté car après relance, Mail propose de réimporter le contenu des boîtes au lettres - j'ai vite remis en place le fichier).

Je suis finalement tombé par ricochet sur une suggestion de Pascalformac visant à supprimer l'icône de Mail du dock et de le remplacer par un nouveau : ET CELA MARCHE !!!  --> J'édite : *CELA NE MARCHE PLUS* ... j'ai été trop vite en besogne : après quelques secondes l'icône affiche "1" alors que tous mes messages ont été lus ...


----------



## Ben.grim (17 Juillet 2010)

Ok, résolu ici.


----------

